# Case 9370/9380 quadtrac parts



## tdcontracting (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi I have some second hand gearbox and axel spares for the 8370/9380 quadtracs. Does anyone know anyone who would be interested in them?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you tried contacting someone like www.tractorpartsasap.com? They buy and sell used and new tractor parts. There are many other companies like them out there, that's just the one I know off the top of my head.


----------



## tdcontracting (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you no haven't come across them before. Where are they biased?


----------

